# What is the status of Aruba when it comes to residence/work permits?



## nauru (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it true that everyone in/from Aruba has a Dutch passport and therefore has all the benefits of being an EU citizen and can live and work the EU indefinitely?

If so, how does it work for Dutch citizens and other citizens of the EU who want to live or work in Aruba?

Wikipedia seems to say that there are limitations on Europeans moving to Aruba, but I'm unaware of limitations on Arubans moving to the Netherlands or other EU countries. 

Is it the best of both worlds then, to be born in Aruba? A tropical home country which you can return to whenever you want to, but can live studey and work anywhere in the 27 EU memberstates for as long as you feel like.

Just curious.


----------

